# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Odstawienie tabletek anty, miesiączka, stres i nagły jej zanik

## Monik

Witam,
Przez 2,5 roku brałam Microgynon 21. Ww wrześniu 2013 odstawiłam je i wtedy tez miałam ostatnie krwawienie z odstawienia. W październiku miesiączka sie nie pojawiła, spóźniła się 2,5 tygodnia i była 6 listopada. W grudniu i styczniu cykle były juz regularne co 33 dni. W styczniu jednak miesiączka była bardzo skąpa i trwała krócej niż zwykle. I teraz tak. W styczniu zaraz po miesiączce poleciałam na 2 tygodnie za granice, wróciłam z przeziębieniem i przez tydzień brałam tabletki typu polopiryna, theraflu, żadnych antybiotyków. Wtedy tez miałam dużo stresów związanych z przeprowadzką. Dzisiaj mija 2,5 tygodnia jak spóźnia mi sie okres. Moje pytanie, czy mogę być w ciąży jeśli uprawialiśmy seks na początku stycznia z prezerwatywą (wszystko było ok), czy to opóźnienie jest spowodowane tym co miało miejsce w styczniu czy ogranizm jeszcze się nie uregulował mimo iz minęło juz 5 miesięcy jak nie biorę Microgynonu21? Czy powinnam zrobić test ciązowy? Dodam jeszcze że zaczęłam brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne dlatego że wcześniejmiałam nieregularne, i bardzo bolące miesiączki co 40-45 dni a nawet i dłużej.

----------


## Monik

Czy ktośw miał kiedyś podobnie?

----------


## Monik

Nikt się nie wypowie? No to mi pomogliście, nie ma co.

----------


## ania_inofolic

Stosowanie antykoncepcji hormonalnej powoduje "uśpienie" jajników, ich praca uzależniona jest od leków. Dlatego niekiedy potrzeba sporo czasu, aby podjęły na nowo swoją pracę. Jeśli niepokoi Cię ta sytuacja powinnaś udać się do lekarza. Być może masz problem z prawidłowym wydzielaniem hormonów i sztuczna stymulacja jest niezbędna. Spróbuj również dodać do swojej diety inozytol. To naturalny związek, który reguluje pracę hormonów. Może akurat Ci pomoże.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nigdy nie słyszałam o inozytolu to jakaś nowość na rynku?

----------


## ania_inofolic

Na polskim rynku tak, to nowość. W zachodniej Europie jest jednak dostępny od dawna i cieszy się dużym powodzeniem. Inozytol to naturalny składnik, którego główne działanie opiera się na regulacji gospodarki hormonalnej. Jest więc przydatny w przypadku leczenia niepłodności, szczególnie tej spowodowanej PCOS.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest on w jakiś suplementach, czy w kupuje się w aptece po prostu inozytol?

----------


## ania_inofolic

Można go spotkać zarówno w suplementach, jak i w czystej postaci. Pamiętajmy jednak, że ten bez dodatków często jest w dużo mniejszej dawce i nie mamy pewności co do jego rodzaju izometrii.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## foxifis

Po tabletkach mogą być najróżniejsze historie. Jedne dziewczyny przez pół roku nie mają okresu, inne mają jakieś szalone historie. Ja np. zaszłam natychmiast w ciążę, mimo iż prawdopodobieństwo było jak 1/28  :Smile:

----------


## zaklopotana

Witam. Mam pytanie. Biore M21 juz ponad 2lata i chcialabym je odstawić, tylko nie wiem czy mozna odrazu przestac brac po zakończeniu opakowania czy po odstawieniu nie grożą mi zadne krwotoki? Chcemy starac sie z mężem o 2dziecko niestety mamy nowy rok i osrodek zdrowia w miejscowości której mieszkam nie chce podpisac umowy z NFZ co prowadzi do tego iz ani moj rodzinny lekarz nie przyjmuje ani gimekolog. I w ogole caly osrodek nie czynny. Nie wiem czy mozna samemu tabletki odstawić czy pod nadzorem specjalisty? Jestem w martwym punkcie prosze o udzielenie waszych doswiadczen. Z gory dziękuję

----------

